# Jetski Offshore Fishing



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I will be making some rig/weedline runs this summer with my three seater jetski. I am looking for buddy boats that will want to share this adventure with me. I will have a gps and VHF. I will have a handheld also for backup. I have one guy committed from TKF and am looking for a couple more. I feel with a couple of buddy ski's we can have a blast chasing some fish this summer. My plan is to launch from the beach close to where we plan to fish. This helps o distance that way we don't have to runout of the select few jetties. My ski is very stable I can stand on one side and it won't tip. I am very serious about this and am looking for partners. Thanks.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Darwin would have been proud...................


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

What kinda range will ya'll have?


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

I know of a Jetski group going from Miami to Bimini and back that are in the final stages of trip planning....I think they're crazy


----------



## Kosta (May 22, 2004)

*jet ski range*

Obviously each ski will have varying range due to engine size, type, hp, etc. I have a 2000 Seadoo GTX 2 stroke and have run at least 35 miles on 1 tank of gas on lake LBJ from the dam up the Colorado river and back. Never considered using it for salt but did run my 13' whaler 15 miles out on slick days from SLP when I was young and had no responsibiity, or thought I was invincible. It was an adventure and we loaded up on fish. good times.


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

Why dont you and your friends find a fellow 2cooler to split gas and expenses with on a offshore boat? There are plenty of people that would take you up on the offer.


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I will be making some rig/weedline runs this summer with my three seater jetski. I am looking for buddy boats that will want to share this adventure with me. I will have a gps and VHF. I will have a handheld also for backup. I have one guy committed from TKF and am looking for a couple more. I feel with a couple of buddy ski's we can have a blast chasing some fish this summer. My plan is to launch from the beach close to where we plan to fish. This helps o distance that way we don't have to runout of the select few jetties. My ski is very stable I can stand on one side and it won't tip. I am very serious about this and am looking for partners. Thanks.


Well, at least it is not a johnboat.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Alright guys. I am looking for people that will buddy boat with me not try and tell me i'm an idiot. With the flat seas we have during the summer this is not death mission. I am not planning to run to the floaters or anything. The reliability of skis is pretty outstanding of you take care of them. I can run run at a pretty good clip on nice days and the ski handles the surf exceptionally well. Its not about fishing off a big boat I would love to do that too. This will be a new adventure. Ever caught a 6 foot shark out of a kayak? You would prolly tell me darwin would be proud of that too. Thre are a bunch of us that do this regulary and will paddle up to 2-3 miles offshore. Do you realize how many rigs we have in state waters that hold nice trout, smacks, kings and ling in the summer? With proper precautions we can have soem great days on the water. Look for our reports. If your gonna bash me then keep your comments to yourself please.


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

where are yall planing on going out of ???


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Anywhere from HI to surfside for the regular trips. I hope to plan a couple to SPI.


----------



## joakster (Jul 15, 2008)

> Alright guys. I am looking for people that will buddy boat with me not try and tell me i'm an idiot.





> The reliability of skis is pretty outstanding of you take care of them.


So why do you need a buddy boat if it is so safe?

What is in it for the buddy boat? How many capable offshore rigs want to stop and fish at 10-15 miles?

I think that is the problem. I understand the adventure side of it but, I think the gulf is a bad place to do that stuff. Places where the water gets deeper faster where you only need to go a couple of miles would not be nearly as crazy.


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Alright guys. I am looking for people that will buddy boat with me not try and tell me i'm an idiot. With the flat seas we have during the summer this is not death mission. I am not planning to run to the floaters or anything. The reliability of skis is pretty outstanding of you take care of them. I can run run at a pretty good clip on nice days and the ski handles the surf exceptionally well. Its not about fishing off a big boat I would love to do that too. This will be a new adventure. *Ever caught a 6 foot shark out of a kayak?* You would prolly tell me darwin would be proud of that too. Thre are a bunch of us that do this regulary and will paddle up to 2-3 miles offshore. Do you realize how many rigs we have in state waters that hold nice trout, smacks, kings and ling in the summer? With proper precautions we can have soem great days on the water. Look for our reports. If your gonna bash me then keep your comments to yourself please.


ok, you got me on that one. I had one a few years ago that I never saw but it twoed me from stewart beach to the flagship...that was cool.


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

look at the marlin on a jetski video

http://www.theultimatefishingshow.com/video?gallery=22


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

joakster said:


> So why do you need a buddy boat if it is so safe?
> 
> What is in it for the buddy boat? How many capable offshore rigs want to stop and fish at 10-15 miles?
> 
> I think that is the problem. I understand the adventure side of it but, I think the gulf is a bad place to do that stuff. Places where the water gets deeper faster where you only need to go a couple of miles would not be nearly as crazy.


Other jetski's buddy. Everything you do in life has the what if's and possible problems, thats why I need a couple of other skis when I make these trips. I will prepare for the worst and have a backup plan if something is to go wrong.


----------



## Captain Randy (Sep 16, 2005)

joakster said:


> So why do you need a buddy boat if it is so safe?
> 
> What is in it for the buddy boat? How many capable offshore rigs want to stop and fish at 10-15 miles?


With a buddy boat there is no reason that this wouldn't work out and the buddy boat wouldn't have to be someone that normally runs 60-100 miles out. I see plenty 21-24 ft boats out 20 miles and these would make a good buddy boat for a pack of ski's. If I had a ski I would probably go with you but if you just need a buddy boat I could possibly meat you at some place like the Vancouver and go out from there.

Randy


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

If you want to make a run out of Matagorda and don't mind having a 22' bay boat as an escort I'm game. Jetski trolling for kings out of South Padre is very common since it's a right off the end of the jetties activity. 

I've been 50 nm out in my Vision and have take considerable abuse for that too. I agree that it is not the safest thing to do, but 59 or I-10 at rush is probably a lot more dangerous.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

We might be able to do something out of SLP this summer Blaine.


----------



## seaclip (Mar 30, 2008)

*Sounds Good TO Me*

I'm game, and my neighbor may be as well.

Love jumping waves and fishing, so why not combine them?

Have a Honda F-12X outfitted with a cooler on the back and two rod holders. Trolling doesn't work so well, cooler rod holder fixture not strong enough. Have tested it jumping waves, and it works great. Have to leave allot of slack in your line when poles stored, otherwise the tip of the rod will break . Have caught a small shovel head shark off of it, was a little unnerving bringing it in right towards your feet.

I leave out of clear lake and fill up one last time out of the yacht basin. Where are you planning on leaving from?


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

I guess no one told you about the 2cool rules for offshore fishing!!!

1. Boat must be worth more than 25,000 dollars
2. Boat must not get more than 2 miles per gallon
3. Motors must make 300 or more combined horsepower or weigh more than 2 tons
4. All fishing reels must be anodized aluminum Penn internatial or equivalent
5. All sunglasses must cost as much as most people make in 8hrs of work
6. All fishing reels must have a braided line. "Squider line" monofilament and Dacron is not acceptable.
7. All clothing worn offshore must be designed for offshore fishing
8. Any one with a yearly salary of less than 150,000 is not allowed outside of the jetties
9. Use of any sort of offshore safety gear is prohibited by "small boats" and in no way increases the safety factor of a boat that does not meet the criteria above.
10. Boat must be 25 feet or more in length
11. A lifetime of experience on the gulf means nothing to rich know it all weekend warriors.

Any violation of these rules will result in but not limited to
Insults on: you, your intelegents, your ability to reproduce, your family and your effect on the gene pool. 

your thread will be closed 

Also expect your life to be threatened by a holes that feel you don't deserve to fish I their gulf. Someone on this board threatened to swamp me if he saw me offshore after my extreme Jon boating thread.

If you go out of freeport let me know im game


----------



## seaclip (Mar 30, 2008)

LMAO


----------



## seaclip (Mar 30, 2008)

i'd rather have my jet ski in bad weather than allot of the boats i see offshore. I can avoid, out run, jump the waves, and there is no possiblity of getting swamped.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Lmao, Piratelight. I don't see a problem with what ya'll are doing. Be safe, have fun.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

piratelight said:


> I guess no one told you about the 2cool rules for offshore fishing!!!
> 
> Man that is funny. True 2.
> 
> ...


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Heck yeah! A freind of mine and I would be interested.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I will pm you when we go, I have had jet skis out where we were several times always looked like fun. People ride bike but wont ride a jet ski. Pick your days be safe.


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

I've been wanting to take a yak out on the cabin top of my big boat and catch some king and such drifting. that i think would be fun they pull my jon boat around bet a yak would be a ride


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

But where do you put all the BEER?


----------



## CodyB4C (Aug 8, 2006)

I wish I had a ski, this sounds like alot of fun.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Heck if you want an adventure just paint the bottom of your ski like a seal and putt around Catalina Island. 

I'd keep an eye on you if we happen to be fishing at the same time.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

..


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Snake said:


> But where do you put all the BEER?


When I go offshore fishing I always have a 12-pack, a small ditch bag for my stuff like cell phone and camera, some food and munchies, and that doesn't cover my lure bags and my custom 50-Wide Sabiki pole with the electric reel! 

But I've seen folks cross Florida to the Bahamas in a personal watercraft, fishing along the way, and even fishing on surfboards. Hey, it's all good.

But I need lotsa col' beer and a bean bag chair for my lazy ole bones...


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> Lmao, Piratelight. I don't see a problem with what ya'll are doing. Be safe, have fun.


x2,,,just watch the weather. You'll be a pretty exposed target for a lightning strike. I don't care how well you can handle roughwater. Lightning (and waterspouts) can be a b**ch. Sounds like a blast...post up afterwards....Jim


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

mwb007 said:


> We might be able to do something out of SLP this summer Blaine.


I think his jet ski is bigger than your boat.


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

mouth of the brazos is where i start in the jon boat. if it is smooth enuff there it will be fine once you get a couple of miles out. boat ramp is real close. and lots of good fishing spots within ten miles of the mouth.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

boomgoon said:


> I think his jet ski is bigger than your boat.


He's been in my boat. I wouldn't be opposed to running it out to the stand pipes out of SLP on a calm day. It would be a good place to let out of on jet skis too.


----------



## seaclip (Mar 30, 2008)

I copied this guy. For a tackle box, i had to glue in kitchen cabinet liner to dampen the shock when jumping waves. Otherwise hooks, sinkers, anything metal will break through the plastic. Also bungee down the rods to the holders.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

These are the replies I was looking for. Mike I will get with ya about the standpipes area. I also am looking for insite about close areas. I am new to the captain side of the gulf. I will have Rik's book here shortly.  I will be going out of wherever is convenient for the group as a whole. I am getting idea's right now and will make my decisions dependant of weather and the group. I wll boomark this thread and contact anyone who said they were interested. Look for future postings on this board a few days ahead of time plan on going. I notce after all the replies of people saying they wanted to go and so forth the guys talking **** shyed away...I wonder why? :/


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Well I'll be blowed, that cooler have enough room for a 12-pack and a few ling if'n you scrunch them up. You're a soldier, shoot the ling before boxing it, I recon mebbe. They do make a short-handle "bang stick" with a .22 shell if you'd feel safer ... ling are a menace even in a big bote. 

I highly recommend sea trials to the first set of rigs like 007 said. Go in a crowd, check everything out on the logistics, comfort, ride, GPS waypoints, and beer-ability. Practice casting, how to handle a fish behind ya backwards, etc. Sounds like a blast. I don't know if you want to practice a "ditching" to see how the cooler and all works, but at sea, anything can happen including rogue waves.

On most long-range personal craft cruises, most everyone brings along a "mother ship" with extra gas, towropes, food, water, extra fishing gear, and stuff like that. It's not a sissy thing ... heck, you could end up towing somebody else in a bigger outboard back in! 
-Safety Sam


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Swells said:


> When I go offshore fishing I always have a 12-pack, a small ditch bag for my stuff like cell phone and camera, some food and munchies, and that doesn't cover my lure bags and my custom 50-Wide Sabiki pole with the electric reel!
> 
> But I've seen folks cross Florida to the Bahamas in a personal watercraft, fishing along the way, and even fishing on surfboards. Hey, it's all good.
> 
> But I need lotsa col' beer and a bean bag chair for my lazy ole bones...


I was in Bimini a few years ago and 6-7 guys show up on "jet skies". We got to BSing with them and they had all rode over from Miami.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I have fought 6' + sharks out of a kayak. Keep the rod between ten and two and the yak stays straight with the fish. The short rigs will be the first. I will use all the numbers after that to determine a safe distance all weather permitting. I have fished offshore a bunch before this is my first "captains" experience. I will not shy away from PB that wants to tag along. I believe we would be fine with 4-5 ski's by ourselves though. I believe I will have a long soft side cooler to hold some fish and put it in one of the footwells.


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

**** that sounds like fun...if I had a jetski...I'd be game for sure! I've seen jetskis launch by Bob Hall Pier and run to the closest rigs as well as people launch jonboats in the "surf" on calm days.....an adventure for sure!


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

*could be down-right western!*

Done with intelligence and pre-trip research, it should be fun, as well as reasonably safe. Do me a favor, have someone video what happens when you sink the gaff in a 40+ lb ling....rodeo time! Be sure to post up pics-Mike


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

Lucky Luchie said:


> Done with intelligence and pre-trip research, it should be fun, as well as reasonably safe.


Very well said. This is something that you dang sure better plan well for. There are billfish tournaments out of florida that utilize toobs for billfishing....prolly a hoot to try and land a sail out in the gulfstream from a customized toob! (sportfishing "mothership" is always nearby)


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

I've thought about jetskis for fishing nearshore before....although it sounds crazy, I don't see why it would be that bad. Obviously you'd have to have a good weather forecast, just to make it comfortable and to reduce the lightning issue, but otherwise, if you are with some other jetskis and have multiple gps and a radio, I don't see why you couldn't go 10 miles or so offshore. 

Correct me if I'm wrong, but a big 3-seater jetski can handle a rather large wave, right? And they are close to unsinkable? The issue with a john boat is that you are leaving no room for error...a rogue 3' wave might sink you. But a jetski could probably handle a 10' wave if you had to, right? So if you go out on a 1-2' day, provided you have buddy jetskis and are careful about gas, I don't see how it is any more dangerous than going 10 miles in a 24' boat.


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

I used to do this all the time on my 2-seather Sea-Doo XP (the old yellow ones). It was for excitement/adventure, I fished on conventional offshore boats and our families bay boat all the time, but the ski was just something different and fun. I went off Bolivar and Port A, if you have a choice the farther south the better for a number of reasons - more close structure, water gets deeper quicker, better water clarity, etc. The biggest advice I can give is watch the weather. Jet Ski's BTB is STRICTLY a dead calm dog days of summer activity. If it isn't ice cream or darn close, don't try it. 

I would run and gun - drive along the beach until I was in front of a rig I wanted to fish or saw a bunch of birds, drop the ski in and go. Fish the rig/birds and then load back up and move on down the beach. The farthest I went off was probably 8-10 miles to some rigs down around Port A. I caught tons of smacks and a few bonita under the birds, lots of kings/sharks at the rigs and even a few snapper and small rock hind grouper. Word to the wise - leave the ling alone if you see any. I caught one around 35" and thought since it was pretty small I thought I would be ok bringing him into the footwell to get my hook back. I was wrong and had to jump in the water to avoid a broken leg. I can't think of any safe way to try and land one on a ski. Trolling around the rigs with a diving plug for kings was the most fun.

Obviously, it isn't the safest activity but I was 16-20 when I was doing it so I didn't really care at the time. Weather is obviously your biggest concern, jet skis loaded with gear do not handle rough water well at all, especially not gulf chop. Also, mind any ropes or lines you have in the water. Get a rope caught in your impeller and the watertight seal around the impeller shaft can be broken causing you to sink QUICKLY. Have fun and be safe, let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## GET U SOME (Oct 1, 2008)

you definantly have a pair soldier. sounds like alot of fun, but just to see. give me a shout when you are ready to go and ill buddy boat with you.


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

Fishin' Soldier,

I am in, and have been wanting to do this for a loonngg time. I fish off my ski (3 seater GTS) in the surf all the time. So long is weather is nice and forcast to remain so, I would go. I would think going out of surfside would be better due to deeper water, but I confess its been a long time since I've been out as captain, so I don't know what structure is around there anymore. 

I also thing this would be great now, for a state water snapper trip. Before it gets too hot.


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

piratelight said:


> I guess no one told you about the 2cool rules for offshore fishing!!!
> 
> 1. Boat must be worth more than 25,000 dollars
> 2. Boat must not get more than 2 miles per gallon
> ...


Nice.

You forgot #12. Must be too cheap to hire a guide even if not a boat owner.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Lord of the Salmon said:


> Nice.
> 
> You forgot #12. Must be too cheap to hire a guide even if not a boat owner.


LOL, that's a funny list. I guess I don't fit in that list very good either, bein' a po' boy with pink Crocs, dirty ole shorts, and a t-shirt that usually ends up as "the fish rag." Oh yeah, and I bring along a MH duty trout pole sometimes - I've had to leave that in the truck, can you believe it? 

I checked out the speed on the Sea-Doo and related performance personal watercraft. According to an agreement with the USCG, the boat isn't supposed to go faster than 65 MPH, although some can push almost 69 on the flats. Wow, that's fast, you could get out 60 miles in about an hour.

But if they slowed the boats down over the last couple years, acceleration went way up. You can be doing 30 MPH in 1.5 seconds! Lawrd, you'd better be holding onto that steed, as the hull-shot could blow ya outta the saddle. :rotfl:


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

Wish i had a ski sounds like fun. Some people live their lives under the bed here. Maybe i could aquire one for a few trips this summer.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Sounds like a blast. So long as you have a good pfd and can skirt around the thunderboomers, not much to worry about. Just make sure someone knows where you are headed and when you will be back. 

Can you imagine having a big bull dolphin with a Magnum Rapala hanging in his jaw jumping in your lap...LOL That would be one of my only fears.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

*SLP*

went out of slp late last summer in a 18ft 29 year old single engine non selfbailing boat found a toad stool rig about 7 or 8 miles out to the SE and did very good. got a nice ling buch of smacks and a few small kings. i dont see why you would have any problems doing a trip like this or a little bit further out as long as you were safe. alot of these big offshore boats drive past alot of good fish! my dad and i are alot of times one of those offshore boats. i will be leaving out of SLP alot this coming summer and have a little newer nicer boat and would be willing to follow you or atleast stay in radio contact in the area.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I will post up on this board in the future when I am gonna try and plan a trip. The more the merrier if we had a decent group we could even split up the group an check out some nearby structure and find the fish alot quicker. Good radio contact and we can cover some water. I probably will be fishing out of surfside the most. 106 miles from the house. I can make that round trip in a day JUST fine. I will pm you guys that said you are in and get some contact info for the summer.


----------



## Joester (May 22, 2008)

*Offshore Port Aransas*

I live in Rockport and journey offshore frequently for snapper and kingfish. We have a heck of a time. Get out 10 miles or so. Not much further than that though! Good luck....:bounce:



Fishin' Soldier said:


> I will be making some rig/weedline runs this summer with my three seater jetski. I am looking for buddy boats that will want to share this adventure with me. I will have a gps and VHF. I will have a handheld also for backup. I have one guy committed from TKF and am looking for a couple more. I feel with a couple of buddy ski's we can have a blast chasing some fish this summer. My plan is to launch from the beach close to where we plan to fish. This helps o distance that way we don't have to runout of the select few jetties. My ski is very stable I can stand on one side and it won't tip. I am very serious about this and am looking for partners. Thanks.


----------



## Procrastinator (Jun 30, 2008)

Fishin' Soldier,

Good luck to you! I'm sure that you'll play it safe and smart! Wish that I had a Jetski so that I could join you!

For the naysayers, guess that the junoir game wardens had to have somewhere to post when they can no longer post in the Fishing Reports section....

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

Swells said:


> LOL, that's a funny list. I guess I don't fit in that list very good either, bein' a po' boy with pink Crocs, dirty ole shorts, and a t-shirt that usually ends up as "the fish rag." Oh yeah, and I bring along a MH duty trout pole sometimes - I've had to leave that in the truck, can you believe it?
> 
> I checked out the speed on the Sea-Doo and related performance personal watercraft. According to an agreement with the USCG, the boat isn't supposed to go faster than 65 MPH, although some can push almost 69 on the flats. Wow, that's fast, you could get out 60 miles in about an hour.
> 
> But if they slowed the boats down over the last couple years, acceleration went way up. You can be doing 30 MPH in 1.5 seconds! Lawrd, you'd better be holding onto that steed, as the hull-shot could blow ya outta the saddle. :rotfl:


Pink crocs? That has style...


----------



## MauiBlake (Apr 27, 2008)

worst idea ever, i thought people who were 23 had a little bit of sense.


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

I don't have a jet ski, but I am excited as hell to watch your trips unfold and for you/ya'll to start posting reports. Good Luck!

Tight Lines & Gig'Em
Cm3


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

*Hmmmm..*



MauiBlake said:


> worst idea ever, i thought people who were 23 had a little bit of sense.


Explain your logic behind this. I have explained my side well, lets here your side on this issue. Then after your done I will say thanks for your comments and I will still proceed with my endeavors.


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

MauiBlake said:


> worst idea ever, i thought people who were 23 had a little bit of sense.


hmmm... told you so

rule breakers


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

piratelight said:


> hmmm... told you so
> 
> rule breakers


Since you obviouslyhave a copy of all the rules maybe you will know if I can obtain a waiver to be allowed to fish in the gulf? I dont knowhow to go about this but would surely like some guidence so I can "legally" not be binded to 2cool rules of the gulf! :spineyes:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

wonder how that jet ski will hand those 5 footers that the ever present summer thunderstorms kick up. 

Not a mention of an Epirb. Hilarious. And all for what, a few dink snapper, some slimely kings, and a shark or two.

LMAO. I'll pass, but best of luck to you. Be safe.

Brandon


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I'm in. Just need to rig the big ski for the trip.

PM me.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

I have a couple questions pertaining to this.

1) Where are you going to put the ice chest for the fish?

2) What about bait? Where will you put it?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

bait and fish cooler goes on the back on some sort of a rack. Rod holders attach there as well. 

beer cooler and dry bag goes in the front hatch.

something like this:


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I will barely be out of sight of the land most instances. I will be fishing state waters mostly. Cooler goes on the back with rod holders. It will be a setup just like my kayak. 

Chase this I don't see myself out there trying to potlick you at the floaters lol. This is a quicker and faster way for me to what I do in my yak, just with a motor. I will also have a little more distance. 

You guys are thinking I am running 20-30 miles offshore. This is not the case. I will probably not even ever get out of state waters.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

This video doesn't show absoultly ice cream conditions...I don't want to be fishing out in this and wont but if it comes down to it I COULD make 5-6 mile run in bad conditions.

Proper planning paying attention will keep me out of these problems.


----------



## elpedro (Aug 22, 2006)

I say each to his own and get out there anyway you can as long as you're not putting yourself in undue danger i.e. where others are obligated to assist you (figurative you). Great idea on the buddy boat/ski...i.e. jetski's don't paddle all that well so between the two you ought to get home, especially within the range you're talking about. Shoot me a message if you're planning a trip out of Port A... I can stay within radio range in a bay boat if I'm not fishing on the Cabo. Otherwise I'll be standing by on 68 on the 43.


----------



## weedline08 (Feb 19, 2008)

I have watched Jet Skies pull surfers into 40' & 50' waves in Hawaii. Plus I have been on some wicked weather offshore trips and I can tell you it would have been a lot funner on a Jet Ski than in a Boat!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

It's all good. If I see you at the floaters, I'll toss you a beer and some fuel. 

At least carry a PLB. Strap it to your arm or leg. 

Brandon


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

can you just carry fuel for all of us and we'll follow you to the floaters?


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Go for it boys, just plan ahead and strap your bait bucket down good!


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

You guys need to go out of Matty. Rawlings bait camp is less than 2 miles from the Gulf. Tow a small raft with fish box, cooler etc. Get one of those with a high nose. They are flexible enough they can handle pretty choppy stuff. Out of Matty you can be deep really quick.
Anybody know Steve Cook (Skuba Steve)?
He used to ride his ski out to 4 inarow back in the day. He would rondevous with the Wango Tango (diveboat) because it was so **** slow. He figured he would save 8 hrs of boatride. They would stop at the rigs the first night for night dives. He would show up about the time they got there. They put the ski on the dive deck and run the rest of the trip on the boat. But then again he's crazy!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I think with the proper preperation and common sense we will be fine. A ski can handle some wicked surf and waves. The stuff we will be out in will be alot less than crazy. A three seater is almost unflippable. It can be done thoug if your actin an arse playing around...The only concern I think about the most is fuel consumption. Keep an eye on this and we will be fine.

I want to do some rec. diving off mine also. My brother and I plan on towing my yak with our gear and diving from it next summer when he gets back from Iraq.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> At least carry a PLB. Strap it to your arm or leg.
> Brandon


Whats that? Life vest will be worn at all times...Also its the law.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Lucky Luchie said:


> Go for it boys, just plan ahead and strap your bait bucket down good!


takes lots of talent to ride like those guys.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Whats that? Life vest will be worn at all times...Also its the law.


Personal Locater Beacon. I would highly suggest getting one.

Brandon


----------



## Captain Wilk (Apr 4, 2009)

*You bet!!*

Fishing Soldier,

First, THANKS for your service!!

Second, I have carried some kayak fishermen offshore in my boat. They are some of the safest and best prepared fishermen around. We had a blast as a support vessel for them last year. We handled the transportation to and from, the food and beverages, and tagging or capture of their respective catches. We tagged several tuna & dolphin. We kept a few as well! Great time all around. I was somewhat distrubed when I first got the request over the phone. I was very concerned with their safety etc. but they convinced me after several photos and video all was well. I am sure glad I was able to see it in action. They have actually booked two additional trips this year.

Third, You tell me when and where, if I am available I will assist with addition fuel carry, bait, gaffing, tagging, beverages, fliming, whatever. It sounds like a great time to be had for all. My wife has one of the skis. She rides our daughters around on it. I am not sure of the range but I know it can be safely refueled out of my boat because we have done it with a pump and a hose.

I have visions of the Old man in the Sea with that huge billfish lashed to the side of his wooden boat. Do not be discouraged!! I have seen these same type of ski tours off the Kona Coast in Hawaii. I believe the outfitter was On the Fly or something. The charter guys use the ski's to catch bait etc. for the days fishing.

Be safe and have a great time!!


----------



## TorpedoAngler (Apr 12, 2009)

It can be done bro...with proper safety gear and well maintained ski, your set up will probably safer than some boats out there. Some of the safety equipment you might consider to carry inside your ski.
-VHF radio
- Handheld GPS
- Spot PLB or EPIRB
- Flares
-Orange Flags/Mirrors
- Cellphone
- warm clothing
- dont forget to file a float plan with USCG and always let a family member know where you are going and the time of your arrival back.

We fish the pacific ocean up to 60 miles offshore for tunas, either we have a mothership or carry extra gas on our towsleds. Check the weather.

I went saltwater bassin' yesterday..(10 miles offshore) SoCal weather was awesome!!
Mr. Grumpy (20")









and anudda









Full load









Double (BH and Lucanus)


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

I highly recommend a thick koozie and a beer holder. Not many places to put one down and you will be limited in your cooler space so you will not want to spill any. 
What about one of those small rig hooks that you throw onto the structure and its stored in a small bag?


----------



## TorpedoAngler (Apr 12, 2009)

All tackle and gear are stored in the saddlebag (purple bag). Drinks and snacks in the front hatch.


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

Put me on your PM list and let me know when your going.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

man if i had a ski, i would difinately be there with you. sounds like a kick *** time.


----------

